
Robots have been about to take all the jobs for more than 200 years - sidko
https://timeline.com/robots-have-been-about-to-take-all-the-jobs-for-more-than-200-years-5c9c08a2f41d#.w2luz41le
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11735938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11735938)

